

Microsoft Office Mobile now Free for iPhone and Android - WoodenChair
http://www.cultofandroid.com/60210/microsoft-office-goes-free-android-iphone/

======
valarauca1
Overall, not good. While it may seem nice that microsoft is adopting other
platforms its only doing so that it will remain the defacto standard for
business.

In the 90's the argument was, "I use windows at work, so I should use (buy) it
at home." Now in 10's it'll become, "I use windows at home, why should I stop
using it work?"

